# Sea Fox Owners - Talk to me



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hows the build quality on the newer Sea Fox's?

Yesterday we looked at the Sea Fox 186 Commander w/140 Zuke and it was somewhat impressive. For $34K w/ 140 Zuke, its the better of a few others in that category.

Family of three, mainly cruising and sandbar hopping but might wet a hook on it once in a while. Otherwise, we like the layout but it does seem to sit mighty high for an 18 footer.

Will be looking looking around for something a couple of years old, but it has to have the bow cushions and rear bench.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I work on boats for a living, I personally don't like the fit and finish of sea fox, just my .02


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I drill holes in them, crawl thru them, and rerig new electronics lights ect on them. I like them. I also make my living working on them and for the money are well made!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks gents. Its an entry level boat but not sure about $35K for new vs. getting more for the money out of a slightly used rig. Tire kicking, but the kicks are getting harder and harder.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wasn't that long ago you could buy a rigged out Sea Fox in that size for under $15k new.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought a used 2012 SeaFox 220XT with a Yamaha F150 earlier this year, and added a Powerpole Blade and iPilot trolling motor. It now has close to 250 hours on it (I've put over 50 on it since I bought it). No problems whatsoever. I use it primarily in the bay, but also have taken it 15-20 miles offshore for snapper fishing.

Overall, I really like the boat. Good fit and finish, great features, great storage, runs very well and is a dry ride. I'd buy another one.

When I bought mine, I had thought I could have bought a new 20' for about what you're indicating an 18' costs. May want to call Paradise Marine in Gulf Shores and ask about prices. Might be able to get more boat for your money.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Go bigger and get a used


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Go bigger and get a used


This is a great point and what I did. I had a Century 1701CC. OK for the river I live on, but I could rarely take it into Mobile Bay, and certainly not into the gulf. That's why I started looking for a bigger boat. I was able to get the 3 year old 22' SeaFox for less than the cost of a new 20'. If you do buy used, be sure to have the boat checked out by a good mechanic beforehand.

Best wishes.


----------



## IRRIGATOR (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 25.5 CC with 300 Suzuki. I love this boat. Carolina flared bow deep gunnels. Super dry ride. Great family/fish boat.


----------



## krobbins (Apr 27, 2008)

This is a sea hunt, not sea fox. Looks like a nice boat for the $$$. Remember if someone is asking $27k, they woul probably take $25k.
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5100244473.html


----------

